# Nilfisk P150 leaking problems!



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

I have owned a Nilfisk P150 pressure washer for just over two years it started leaking at the joint between the trigger and lance extension.
But when it leaks it comes out of all three joints.
I read from other posts here that it's is probably a new O Ring.
So I decided to buy a complete set, although Nilfisk recommended that I buy a new trigger and then a new lance extender if that didn't solve it (one born every minute)
So I fitted new set of o rings but it leaked the same, however it only leaks when it operates under pressure once the nozzle or Snowfoam is on.
Got another set of o rings thinking it could be the o rings (live in hope) but still leaked!
So I ordered another trigger and lance and it still leaks!
Any suggestions apart from dumping the machine and starting again all because of the business end of the hose?
I tried Pte tape more silicon grease on each o ring! 
Very frustrating.


----------



## simonvespa (Apr 18, 2012)

Sounds very odd. Give these guys a call. They helped me when I had problems with my Nilfisk resulting in a zero cost repair. Really helpful and will only sell you something if you really need it.

http://www.northwestpowerwashers.co.uk/

If it needs parts they will be able to supply them.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Very odd. I've had my P150 for over 10 years and no such problems. It sounds as if it is producing too much pressure if it is still leaking with a new lance - it might be a fault with the pressure valve. Best take some advice from those that service and sell them.


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

Brill thanks for the advice!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

did you change the one on the end of the hose bit that goes into the lance ?


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes all o rings!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

I had a similar issue with water dripping from the gun on my c120 and just replaced that part, picked one up on eBay for £16 brand new posted


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Not sure if this is the same as yours though https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122316125760


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

Not sure if you have resolved your issue or not but both my son's P150's had the same issue and it is actually the intermediate tube that split right along the reinforcing plastic vein. You cant see the split until you put pressure on it like you have experienced.

The past you need is Nilfisk Intermediate Tube G5 Lance 127440051, North West Pressure washer part# 12744005.


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

I will take another look! Thanks buddy


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Big shout out to North West Power Washers, who sent me a brand new G5 gun for my old P150 to replace the original leaky one, which was 14 years old or so. I called up at about 4pm and it made it to the post that evening and arrived with me at 11 the next day. Great price, speed and quality.


----------

